# Cigar Store Logo



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Well as some of you know I am going to be a percentage partner in a new cigar lounge. I wanted to share with all my BOTLs the logo. Granted there are some things I need to have touched up... but this is pretty much what we are going with... I know some of the letters are off center a little, but I had to share with everyone the official design....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool Barry!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice Barry


----------



## jfrank (Sep 5, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I like it!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

That's great!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice Barry, it really looks great. Best of luck on your endeavor. I am sure you will do well.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I like it! Good luck


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

looks great bro, where are you opening up? I own a shop out on the island.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Very nice...Good luck..


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

drac said:


> looks great bro, where are you opening up? I own a shop out on the island.


Our goal is mid-november. We hope to have our licenses by the 3rd week of October, and do a soft opening as product comes in, with a grand opening the 2nd week in November.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Barry-
Classy--very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

looks great Barry


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great looking logo - best of luck to you!


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

sweet logo


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

nice.....


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

I like it... where is the lounge going to be?


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Pretty solid logo. I like it.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Yahhn said:


> I like it... where is the lounge going to be?


Morris Park section of the Bronx


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Cool, If Im ever in the bronx area, I will be sure to stop in.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice logo! Good luck!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

cool logo


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

hey barry it looks great best of luck awesome design


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice Barry


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

It looks great and I really like it a lot but there is one thing that caught my eye. The head of the cigar is not cut!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

righteous!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very cool Barry!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice logo!!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> It looks great and I really like it a lot but there is one thing that caught my eye. The head of the cigar is not cut!


It's the latest rage, its called the cigar aficionado look


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

don't forget to tell when the grand opening is


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Works for me! NICE!!!!!


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

barry where is your shop going to be located , how about making one in LA


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool Barry, I like it!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Barry best of luck.Let us know how the opening goes?Love the logo that is sharp!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice and clean.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Doogie said:


> don't forget to tell when the grand opening is


I will post it, for sure.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks bary i'll try and make it


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I love the logo. It is simple yet elegant. I admire your endeavor to open up a B&M.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

pretty spiffy! good luck with the new store


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I love it! Simplistically tasteful.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool logo


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Great looking logo! And good luck with your venture.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

i like it hope it all works out for you


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks good. And good luck with the shop.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet logo! Good luck.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it has a classy look with a fun twist. I think it'll be a hit. Good luck with the opperation.


----------

